# Source for Cro-Moly 26" BMX/Klunker Forks?



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Recently picked up a 1960 Schwinn Tornado, that I'd like to make a few modifications to, along the lines of the so-called "klunkers." I know that this model isn't one of the types originally modified for off-road use, but I'm just looking to build up a fun town/cruiser bike.
The first thing I'd like to do is replace the stock fork with the BMX/Cruiser type that I've seen like the Cook Brothers or Tange TX-1200. I'm wondering if anyone is making a decent Cro-Moly reproduction of that style of fork, or am I doomed to scouring eBay for the next 6 months? I'd like to find something without canti-brake studs, and with a threaded 1" steerer tube. Am I asking too much?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Porkchop BMX has one that's pretty reasonably priced.

Landrace 26" BMX Cruiser Chromoly Fork CHROME (FORK ONLY)


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> Porkchop BMX has one that's pretty reasonably priced.
> 
> Landrace 26" BMX Cruiser Chromoly Fork CHROME (FORK ONLY)


If the steerer tube was just 8 or 10mm longer, I'd buy it in a heartbeat - that's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

You are doomed to scouring ebay. And when you find what you want someone will bid it up to a crazy price. Sometimes you can find a decent cruiser cheap on craigslist that has a nice fork.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

there are couple se landing gear forks on ebay.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> there are couple se landing gear forks on ebay.


Yeah, I just saw those. Need to double-check a few measurements to make sure the steerer is long enough, but it looks good. Just might go that route.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I got mine from a guy who used to weld frames for Webco back in the early BMX days. He was willing to make me a custom 26" Bottema replica fork (his "Moto" model) and got the work done quickly: True Torch Forks


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

If you're going after the "look" and not so much for the strength, be aware that the old klunkers were constantly evolving and there really wasn't any standard. The early klunkers used forged "blade" forks like you likely already have, and even the midweight blades will accept some 2.125 tires, including the lookalikes to the old Uniroyal nobby. They are fine for street use, and will usually hold up on the trail until you start jumping off of drops, etc.

Past that, I built one that used this fork a year ago, and ground the canti posts off:
Universal Cycles -- Dimension Rigid Non Disc Fork. 
Not quite the look wanted (tapered legs) but OK. had to cut some of the steerer off and clean up the threads, but the hardest part was finding a 22.2 stem that looked good. We ended up buying an old Mongoose junker off Craig's list just to get the stem; prolly worth the $20 we paid! Turns out the Mongoose fork would have worked as well...Oh, well: spare parts for the next project!

I also put one together for a friend and used a Salsa trucker fork. Schwinn headtubes can be expanded to accept 1-1/8 headets, and some people have reamed them as well, so 1-1/8" forks (either threaded or threadless) are optional on old Schwinns. The Salsa Trucker really looks good, vaguely reminiscent of some of the custom forks of around 1980.


----------

